# "Hochglanz Fotos"?



## GH@NDI (28. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ihr kennt sie sicherlich auch, diese so verdammt gut aussehenden Bildchen wie man sie meist auf Qualitativ hochwertigen Paysites für erwachsenen sehen kann.

Fotos, die einfach nach mehr aussehen, einfach "hochglanz Fotos".

Meine frage ist jetzt dahingehend, ob man eben solche Fotos mit Photoshop nachbearbeiten kann, dass sie eben auch so Qualitativ hochwertig aussehen, oder obs am können des Photographen und der Ausleuchtung bzw. der Schminkerin liegt???

Wenns einen weg in PS gibt, dann wäre ich sehr froh wenn jemand die Info mit mir teilen würde! 

Mit bestem Dank im vorraus! 

Schönen Mittwoch noch,
Sven


----------



## freekazoid (28. August 2002)

'hochglanz fotos' im internet? hoe? %)

du kannst prinzipiell jedes foto mit ps so hinbekommen wie du es willst.
ich denke mal du meinst die guten farben der pics(wobei ich mir immernoch kein pic vorstellen kann). poste doch mal n ausschnitt eines der von dir gemeinten pics. aber n jugendfreies


----------



## Neo (28. August 2002)

nutz mal den suchbutton... es gab schon etliche topics zu dem thema... nicht jetzt weil ich dir keine auskunft geben möchte aber so kriegst du vielleicht mehr antworten...

also die spielen halt mit helligkeit / kontrast , farbton /sättigung und die glänzenden stellen kriegen die mit dem brush hin.... das ist halt etwas arbeit aber naja... ;o)


----------



## dritter (28. August 2002)

Das Problem daran ist, dass es in Photoshop nie so wie in Echt aussieht. Denn wenn Du genau hinsiehst, wirst Du auf einem Originalfoto immer mehr details erkennen, als auf einem Bearbeiteten..

Also Profifotos bzw. models werden halt geschminkt, ins richtige licht gesetzt, und dann mit einer guten Kamera abgelichtet.

In PS lässt sich das ganze recht gut nachbauen (Durch Tonwertkorrektur, Farbton/Sättigung, Helligkeit/Kontrast und eventuell noch Variationen), allerdings verliert z.B. die Haut beim Weichzeichenen ihre Details. 
Man kann zwar viele unreinheiten durch das Stempel bzw. Korrekturwerkzeug ausgleichen, aber leider nicht alles. 

Prinzipiell, falls man kein Photostudio zur hand hat (Passiert halt mal *gg*), sollte man auf Ausreichend Licht achten, eine Halbwegs vernünftige Kamera haben und ggf. das "model" noch etwas schminken... Dann das Bild noch in PS durchziehen und es sollte schon ganz akzeptabel aussehen. 

Hoffe, das hat geholfen..


----------



## biegeeinheit (28. August 2002)

Aha das Thema hat mich auch mal beschäftigt. Ich habe den Pen zur Seite gestellt und kam zur Einsicht das man ein Profi Foto nicht herretouchieren kann. Mein Beispiel:


----------



## cocoon (28. August 2002)

Also, ich hab' mich mal an Deiner Freundin probiert. Ob das Deiner Vorstellung eines "Hochglanzbild" entspricht, weiss ich natürlich nicht, aber ich denke es zeigt zumindest, das man durch Retouchieren einiges rausholen kann.
Wichtig ist neben harmonischen Farben (hab' ich hier geändert), Entfernen von Störungen/Muttermalen etc. sicher auch eine gute Komposition (hab' mich mal an ihren Haaren ausgelassen, sodass sie nicht mehr zur Seite zu gucken scheint), find' ich. Und da sollte man wohl z.T. schon beim Fotografieren drauf achten.


----------



## freekazoid (28. August 2002)

wie hassu das mit den haaren gemacht?
spempel?


----------



## cocoon (28. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *wie hassu das mit den haaren gemacht?
> spempel? *



Nee, war zwar mein erster Gedanke, aber ich wusste nicht ganz was ich Stempeln sollte. Deshalb hab' ich mir den unteren Teil der Frisur (was Sie über Nacken und oberem Teil des Rücken hat) dupliziert, etwas gedreht und verzerrt. Anschliessend mit 'ner Maske alles sauber eingepasst, Ebenen zusammengefügt und zum Schluss mit dem Stempel freie Stellen am Kopf mit Haaren gefüllt.


----------



## shiver (28. August 2002)

hab mich auch mal kurz dran versucht mit

- farbbalance
- störungen entfernen
- highlights gesetzt

ich war zu faul, den haaren neue schatten zu pinseln, müsst ihr halt damit leben.


----------



## nanda (28. August 2002)

das a und o ist imo ein (übernatürlich) gesunder taint der mutti. 

hier sind zwei pdf-files zum thema hauttönung:

link 1 
link 2 


hier sind noch ein paar gute tips.

ansonsten gelten für personenaufnahmen die gleichen regeln wie für landschaftsbilder. wichtig ist, daß das motiv bzw. die aufnahme dem endergebnis recht nahe kommt. das motiv und die umgebung müssen perfekt wie möglich sein und der photograph (bzw. ps-editor) muß ein gewisses verständnis für optimale bildgestaltung haben. aus einer 70-jährigen fregatte mit orthopädischen einlegesohlen wirst du keine traumfrau mit highheels zaubern können.

cocoon hat schon eine menge rausgeholt.


----------



## biegeeinheit (29. August 2002)

Sehr wertvolle Links... muss ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen. Und danke allen die sich daran versucht haben. Ich hoffe dem ursprünglichen Eröffner des Threats nützte das auch was... Hier mal noch das Ergebnis meiner damaligen Verschönerung... ich finde es sieht einfach immer noch zu hausgemacht aus. Gut eben fotografiert wurde es ohne jegliche Beachtung von etweiligen Regeln von einem Kollegen von mir...


----------



## dritter (29. August 2002)

So.. Ich hab mich auch mal dran versucht... 

Ich glaub, ich will mal die anderen Fotos sehen... *gg*

Naja.. Also noch mal zu meinem Bild: 
Es sieht nicht wirklich anders aus, als die anderen Bilder..

wie schon gesagt, Profi-fotos so nachzubasteln ist recht schwierig..


----------



## Bomber (30. August 2002)

huhu ghandi 
keller hier


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. August 2002)

Mein Resultat hab ich so hinbekommen:

- Auto Levels (bringt meistens was)
- Burn Tool (Haare und Haut dunkler)

dann ebene kopieren, filter: noise -> dust & scratches mit radius 10 und treshold 6. diese ebene auf ineinanderkopieren und auf 50 %.

und so sieht's aus


----------



## Maniacy (30. August 2002)

generell ist es sehr schwierig bisunmöglich, nit PS aus schlechten Fotos gute Fotos zu machen. 
Du solltest bei deinen "Models" lieber drauf achten, sie ausreichend zu beleuchten. Gerade die Haare müssen sehr sorgfältig ausgeleuchtet werden. (Ausser bei Low Key Aufnahmen, also Aufnahmen mit sehr wenig Licht) Ausserdem wird meistens auf den "Hochglanzfotos" der ganze Körper eingepudert  
Mein Tip: Íhr habt doch bestimmt ihrgendwo ne Stehlampe? Such alle Stehlampen zusammen die du findest (oder kauf dir innem Fotoladen zwei preiswerte Fotoleuchten.. oder guck bei Ebay) und leuchte dein Model schön aus  Dann wirds auch was mit den Fotos 


MfG
Mani


----------

